# Mathews 2017 Avail



## OutOfVelvet

I am heading to my dealer next week, he just got a demo in. I'm really excited about it, looks like a great bow!


----------



## turkeygirl

I got a Halon 6 last year but if it is lighter and a shooter...well I may sell the 6 for the Avail. I do want to try one.


----------



## Mrspigstika

tnoverbay said:


> How many of your ladies have tried the new 2017 Mathews Avail
> Its a beautiful bow and very light
> I recommend you all shoot it and give it a try
> julee


A friend of mine tried one at Archery Country in Austin today, she loved it and already ordered one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNArcheryMom86

Got Mine! just waiting for accessories to come in!!!! love it


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

I shot one today and really liked it. I also shot a Hoyt Defiant and found that it was really smooth as well. Have any of you shot these 2 bows and if so which did you prefer?


----------



## demotts 808

Any input side by side comparison of the avail vs halon?


----------



## Carnage15

I bought my Wife an Avail and we sighted it in at an indoor range. She loved it and was shooting better groups than I was with my Halon 6. (Never hearing an end to that). Awesome bow for you ladies. Its like a baby Halon


----------



## midnight_f150

Wife tested a camo avail yesterday at the local store. She fall in love with it and we left with a stone color avail on order. What drop away rest are y'all using on this bow?


----------



## daniellereed45

Got mine setup and love it. Did the stone with Flo orange and silver strings.


----------



## mariahecho

Definitely on the agenda to go try one out next month.


----------



## Chelz07

Carnage15 said:


> I bought my Wife an Avail and we sighted it in at an indoor range. She loved it and was shooting better groups than I was with my Halon 6. (Never hearing an end to that). Awesome bow for you ladies. Its like a baby Halon




Hi,

I've always wanted to get a matthews bow but they don't have my draw length. Then I saw this, I am planning on using this for a Indoor set up and as well as outdoor. IS this a good placement for those Target shooting bow or it is good mostly for a hunting bow? Thinking of switching to Matthews.. I am currently using my HOYT FX.. 

Thank you your input will help a lot..


----------



## Don'tfencemein

Was really cranked up about the HALON 6 until I saw the new AVAIL. I have gone to a couple different bow shops to shoot it. I currently shoot a Mission Craze 60# and really wasn't sold on the AVAIL. The AVAIL seemed far more difficult to draw with lesser poundage. So I contacted Mathews to see if they could shed some light on my observations. One of their guys was so helpful that he wrote 2-3 page email comparing and contrasting the Craze and the AVAIL, even sharing force curves, draw cycle percentages, and in-depth details on the new cam system. 

My "ah-ha" moment was that obviously in order for the high performance AVAIL to crank out more velocity/energy than a lesser performing bow like the Craze, you have to invest/store more energy in the limbs. The CROSSCONCENTRIC cams of the AVAIL causes you to reach peak draw weight 6" into the draw cycle and requires you to maintain it through the remaining of the draw cycle (until back wall) regardless of your draw length. In contrast, the Craze will peak later and at different times of the draw cycle, allowing shooters like me to pull 60# a hundred times simultaneously without an issue. 

So, if I buy an AVAIL I plan on ordering 60# limbs but will back them off a little (tech said ~15# range) until I can get some muscle memory built up.

Now, how about the color. Vacillating between black, stone and lost camo. 

Can you order it without the pink/orange lettering?

If you can't tell, I want 100% satisfaction before I drop $1000 on a new bow.


----------



## pseshooter84

Definitely the nicest ladies bow I have ever seen


----------



## Winjone

My wife really wanted one (or i wanted her to have one) but at her dl of 26" she didnt like the valley at all and just stuck with her SDX.


----------



## bowfishoholic

I have shot a Mathews Helim since 2012. I have been to South Africa, Alaska Wyoming and Missouri. Shot everything from a Turkey to a waterbok. Put an elk down with a pass thru. I shoot 46# and have a 26" draw. I just could not imagine a better bow. Fast enough, accurate enough, and easy to use in blinds or tree stands. It isn't flashy like a lot of women's bows. 
I use my old Mathews Ignition for bowfishing. Love it too.


----------



## Don'tfencemein

Just bought mine last night!!


----------



## MTHunterGirl

Don'tfencemein said:


> Just bought mine last night!!


Very nice! I love mine!


----------

